# Trade Wilson Chandler!



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

He's a bum.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They really should see if they can trade Chandler now, along with Jeffries, so they can free up another $6m this summer. Gallinari, Lee, an $8-10m per year free agent and $11m more in cap room in 2011 (when Curry leaves) might be enough to lure LeBron.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

This season Jared Jefferies performance is worth every penny of his $6M per. his low stats each game does not confirm the outstanding performance he been giving to this team. 

And Wilson Chandler all-around offense/defense performance combined....has topped teammates Harrington scoring, Jefferies defense, and Gallo 3-point shooting performance as a "team-player" on both sides of the court performing as our SG/SF/PF. 
What makes things so bad is the fact Chandler only been giving 60% of the performance he gave us lastseason. And yes he been playing like "SHUUUUT" all this season, while still being the teams top overall player on both sides of the court. 

*Do u really want to trade Wilson Chandler to the "next-team"???* 
When signing a star FA in 2010, will only let us go $13M over the cap this summer.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I don't want to trade Chandler, either but...*

calling him the best player on the team? That's crazy. He has been offered up to several teams and we couldn't get any team to bite. When he has a good game, he looks great. When he has a bad game, he looks worse than bad. Chandler's stats are inferior to Gallo's and he doesn't have the impact at any level that Gallo does, and it is only going to be more pronounced in future years. Chandler is more athletic...period. Gallo wins in every other category. Announcers for other teams are raving about Gallo and are "meh" about Wilson. I think Chandler might be a very good SG if he cuts way back on the 3 balls and ATTACKS the basket more. That is a huge strength of his. He would need to paired with a slick shooting PG, though.

I get the feeling you are not watching the games.....


----------

